# Stuck at yellow fire screen from TWRP, please help!



## budmonster (Jun 16, 2011)

I used Kindle Fire Utility to install TWRP 2.0. Everything seemed to work fine, I got to the reboot screen and I pressed the reboot button like it told me to. It then took me to this triangle with a fire symbol in it. It says "press power button for recovery". I press the power button, nothing happens except my KF turns off, but I have to hold the button in for a while for it to turn off.

How do I get out of this problem, I thought everything went fine.


----------



## tonebone (Oct 7, 2011)

As soon as the yellow triangle appears, start pressing the power button multiple time until the power button turns from green to orange, then it will boot in TWRP.


----------



## rehabray (Oct 24, 2011)

So are you stuck there and it wont boot past it or its that all it does when you try to boot into recovery

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

If you are still stuck, try changing the bootmode to 4000.


----------

